# Sullana... La Perla del Chira



## capullana (Sep 1, 2010)

Sullana conocida también como "La Perla del Chira", "La Ciudad del Eterno Verano" o la “Novia del Sol” es una de las provincias de la Región Piura aquí les muestro unas fotos de esta calurosa ciudad.

*Plaza de Armas de Sullana*




























*Pasaje Enrique Palacios*


----------



## capullana (Sep 1, 2010)

*Sullana*

*Plaza de Armas de Noche*




















*Iglesia Matriz de Sullana*


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

Me gusta la iglesia. Tiene un aire al templo de Luren de Ica.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Bien con las fotos de Sullana, que por primera vez se muestran en el foro fotos actualizadas.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

juanchristian said:


> Me gusta la iglesia. Tiene un aire al templo de Luren de Ica.


Exacto !!! 

ya me parecía que había visto una iglesia muy parecida en otro lado.

saludos


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

que agradable sorpresa, hermosa Sullana
gracias por las fotos capullana


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

La iglesia Matriz es muy bonita :yes:


----------



## capullana (Sep 1, 2010)

Que bueno que les haya agradado trataré de poner más pics, y ciertamente la iglesia Matriz tiene parecido a la iglesia de Luren que por cierto es también muy bella.

saludos!!


----------



## capullana (Sep 1, 2010)

*Centro de Convenciones de Sullana*



















*Municipalidad de Sullana*


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

Es una hermosa ciudad, que por suerte tengo el agrado de conocer, buen hilo!


----------



## capullana (Sep 1, 2010)

angelex69 said:


> Es una hermosa ciudad, que por suerte tengo el agrado de conocer, buen hilo!


Que bueno que te haya gustado Sullana aunque el calor a veces es sofocante...



Saludos!!


----------



## alver3 (Aug 23, 2010)

Exelente thread capullana, la iglesia Matriz muy bonita y en si la ciudad se ve muy bien.
Esperamos mas fotos


----------



## lookinflowers (Dec 6, 2009)

so so lo unico que me gusta bastante es la iglesia


----------



## fabian_peru (Jan 8, 2009)

Se ve bacán, pero sería bueno que muestres fotos de otras zonas, no sólo de la plaza.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Por cierto este año Sullana cumple un siglo de existencia, donde se desprendio de la Provincia de Paita en 1911.


----------



## capullana (Sep 1, 2010)

*Rio Chira*

*Rio Chira*

El río Chira es un río internacional, y su cuenca tiene una área de drenaje total de 19.095 km² hasta su desembocadura; de este total, 7.162 km² están en Ecuador, y 11.933 km cuadrados en Perú. Su cuenca húmeda es de aproximadamente 9.500 km².
















































*Plaza Bologesi, de esta placita se puede observar el Rio Chira, Valle*


----------



## capullana (Sep 1, 2010)

Skypiura said:


> Por cierto este año Sullana cumple un siglo de existencia, donde se desprendio de la Provincia de Paita en 1911.


Si este año cumple efectivamente 100 años, ya tienen todo un programa para su celebración.


----------



## capullana (Sep 1, 2010)

fabian_peru said:


> Se ve bacán, pero sería bueno que muestres fotos de otras zonas, no sólo de la plaza.


Trataré de poner más fotos.


----------



## Alexei27 (Feb 8, 2010)

Gracias por las fotos Capullana, estan hermosas kay:


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Veo mas limpio el rìo Chira que el rìo Piura, buenas tomas.

Capullana a ver si posteas fotos de sus urbanizaciones, para conocer mas a esa ciudad.


----------



## jaciunti (May 6, 2008)

Bien con las cachetonas de ahí.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Sullana tiene un entorno muy bonito, por ahi ya se va notando que estamos en un lugar tropical, me imaguino que se parece un poco más al entorno costero de Ecuador que al entorno costero del Perú, quien sabe me equivoque, pero las fotos me dan esa impresion. A parte ese rio será el Chira? es bastante ancho.


----------



## ojakure (Jun 3, 2011)

alibiza_1014 said:


> Sullana tiene un entorno muy bonito, por ahi ya se va notando que estamos en un lugar tropical, me imaguino que se parece un poco más al entorno costero de Ecuador que al entorno costero del Perú, quien sabe me equivoque, pero las fotos me dan esa impresion. A parte ese rio será el Chira? es bastante ancho.


Si se ve mucha vegetación, palmeras. Esa ciudad es muy calurosa.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bonita se ve Sullana, pero no sé por qué tiene mala fama, cada vez que he ido a Piura siempre te advierten de ir por allá. En las fotos se ve muy bonita.


----------



## Irenko (Mar 6, 2012)

Gracias Capullana por las fotos!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## J-BEAT (Mar 29, 2006)

El Bajopontino said:


> Que bonita se ve Sullana, pero no sé por qué tiene mala fama, cada vez que he ido a Piura siempre te advierten de ir por allá. En las fotos se ve muy bonita.


La mala fama la tiene porque realmente hay mucha delincuencia menor (pillaje) de hecho es la ciudad en la que me he sentido más inseguro andando junto con Chimbote.

Comercialmente hablando si es potente, y su gente es muy emprendedora, atiende directamente a Tambogrande, a Talara y a Ayabaca, y tiene un circuito de poblados menores hasta la frontera con Ecuador Suyo-Macará.

El medio de transporte es el mototaxi, taxis y demás no existen, quizás eso le de un aspecto más informal a la ciudad, y tiene una zona llamada Bellavista nivel barracones a menos, zona roja.

El dinamismo comercial de la región Piura sorprende, y tiene mucho potencial: pesca en Paita, Fosfatos en Sechura-Bayobar, Agroindustria en Tambogrande, petróleo y puerto en Talara, turismo en Talara (Máncora) artesanía en Chulucanas, ha sido un león dormido pero esta despertando, de hecho hoy por hoy, para mí, Piura esta a punto de sobrepasar (si no la sobrepasó ya) a Chiclayo a todo nivel.


----------



## danieloc (Feb 9, 2008)

El entorno de Sullana es muy parecido al entorno seco del sur ecuatoriano, más verde que el del sur peruano pero no tan verde como el del litoral norte ecuatoriano que es pura selva...


----------



## daniscovis (Apr 27, 2013)

miaucito, si conocemos estamos hablando de sullana


----------



## ojakure (Jun 3, 2011)

porque no prohíben los mototaxis a nivel nacional y los reemplazan por taxis?


----------



## GoPiura (Jun 3, 2010)

ojakure said:


> porque no prohíben los mototaxis a nivel nacional y los reemplazan por taxis?


Lo mismo digo yo...........están por todos lados como bichoshno:


----------



## GoPiura (Jun 3, 2010)

Buenas fotos de Sullana,por algo es la segunda ciudad en importancia después de Piura ,tiene un gran potencial agro industrial,turístico y comercial.


----------

